# August Contest Comments



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Post any comments about pictures in the August contest in this thread.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

I know my photo is of dearly departed Ray, but he was one of the coolest dogs I ever knew and he loved his car!


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Trina: Bf wants to know who's Mustangs those are? lol. We are having a minor disagreement.


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

GSDSunshine said:


> Trina: Bf wants to know who's Mustangs those are? lol. We are having a minor disagreement.


Well, the '65 Twilight Turquoise Fastback started out as _my_ car, but hubby took it over, rebuilt it, had it repainted (the previous owner had it painted canary yellow), and more, and now it's _his_. We used to take it up and down the east coast to various open track/autocross events. Now, he takes it out occasionally just for fun or local events.

The yellow car is mine (I have a thing for yellow cars)! It's an '03 Cobra convertible. It's almost as much fun to drive as the '65.


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Awesome picture, JakeR! Where was it taken?


----------



## JakeR (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks!

This truck is abandoned near a boat harbor near Petaluma California. It was dawn and I went out to photo the truck, and brought Jake with me. He kept getting in the shot, and that ended up being my favorite.


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

JakeR said:


> Thanks!
> 
> This truck is abandoned near a boat harbor near Petaluma California. It was dawn and I went out to photo the truck, and brought Jake with me. He kept getting in the shot, and that ended up being my favorite.


Neat. I love everything about that picture: the angle, the rosy dawn coloring creeping up in the background, the dry, cracked earth, the peeling, oxidized paint, and, of course, most of all, Jake...what a great expression.


----------



## zzmac (Jul 19, 2010)

My two favorite pets - my dog and my cobra.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Hi from North of the GTA :welcome:

:thumbup: 


zzmac said:


> My two favorite pets - my dog and my cobra.


Nice car & shot too!!

But for me it's My old 55!! :wild:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Love the photo JakeR!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Stosh said:


> Love the photo JakeR!


I agree with you and Trina, it's one Awesome photo!! 

But don't see how it fits with this months theme. :thinking:

Now zzmac photo, is right on the money!!
It was a play on words Cool Dogs and Hot Cars vs Hot Babes Cool Cars!!


----------



## zzmac (Jul 19, 2010)

Deejays_Owner said:


> Hi from North of the GTA :welcome:
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> ...


That's a great looking Chevy Brian and it looks fast!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks, I have had it for almost 30 years now.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

All of the pic's were great! I had to vote for JakeR, though. Man, that picture is just awesome!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Miikkas mom said:


> All of the pic's were great! I had to vote for JakeR, though. Man, that picture is just awesome!


Now, that's very typical 90% of the wins don't follow the monthly theme anyway, why start now.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Deejays_Owner said:


> Now, that's very typical 90% of the wins don't follow the monthly theme anyway, why start now.


It all depends on an individual's interpretation of the theme. To you it may not fit the theme but to others it does. That's the beauty of each of us being able to think independently.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

what vinnie said ^^^ ..


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Vinnie said:


> It all depends on an individual's interpretation of the theme. To you it may not fit the theme but to others it does. That's the beauty of each of us being able to think independently.


An abandoned rusted-out truck, is sure *"independent thinking"* when the theme is *Show Cars & GSD*. :crazy:


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

August's theme: *"Cool Dogs and Hot Cars"

*


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> August's theme: *"Cool Dogs and Hot Cars"
> 
> *


I wanted to get a picture of Mauser in front of a *burning* car but I couldn't find one so the Fire Truck (yes, I know - it isn't a 'car') was the closest I could get.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

"Hot Cars" does not have to equal "Show Cars" 

*To me* - The abandoned rusted out truck has baked in the sun for a long, long time and has possibly been "hotter" then any shinny show car that is kept in a garage most of the time. I personally love an original idea and a departure from the norm. I also love the fire truck Lauri posted w/Mauser! The contest is for everyone and open to how each member wants to interpret the theme. It would be awful if we were all mindless drones that all thought alike and posted pictures that were all the same. :thumbsdown:

It's up to the members to decide if a photo entered in the contest fits the theme by voting.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Vinnie said:


> "Hot Cars" does not have to equal "Show Cars"


 
Funny a bing, Google & YouTube search thinks *Hot Cars* are *Show Cars!!!*

Hot Cars - Bing

Hot Cars - Google Search

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Hot+Cars

Well I guess I must be nuts as well as the top search engines on the Web!!!

P.S.
*This was my theme and that's what I was hoping to see, thank you very much!!*


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Wow! Good thing we're people with our own brains and not an internet search engine. 

Just because you picked the theme doesn't mean you can control how people interpret those words or the theme or what pictures they enter. The contest is open to everyone and members can vote how they wish!!! 

Sorry if that disappoints you.

Why is this so hard for you to accept?


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Deejays_Owner said:


> An abandoned rusted-out truck, is sure *"independent thinking"* when the theme is *Show Cars & GSD*. :crazy:


*WOW! Me thinks someone is HOT headed! *

*Frankly, I thought this month’s theme was really limiting. How many people have a “hot car" – let alone a picture of one with their GSD in/next to it? I have 2005 Pathfinder. I like it but I don't consider it a hot car (I'm sure Bing, Google, and You tube dont either). However, it’s the only car I have so I could not participate in this month’s contest. I did, however, think the old pickup truck was rather “hot” (after all, it is parked in a desert ), which is why I voted for it.*


----------



## zzmac (Jul 19, 2010)

Everyone relax! My dog was disappointed in losing last month but I explained to her that the theme had to do with Hollywood and although she had a nice picture it really had nothing to do with Hollywood. When she saw this month's theme she said "Dad, you've got a cool car, can we take a picture of me beside it. I'm a cool dog, so maybe we just might have a chance to win this month!" 

So she's asking for your vote and she wants everyone to know that if she's lucky enough to win that she's going to pick "Rusted Out, Abandoned Old Trucks In The Desert and Cool Dogs" as next month's theme.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Haha!! Very funny!!! 

I like Zeba's choice of photo contest topic if she wins!! I know that if I ever get to pick a theme for a photo contest, I'll pick "Dogs having fun in three feet of snow in -25 degrees Celcius with the Boreal Forest as the Background" since I have lots of pics already that I could use in that category. Though I would allow some lattitude for interpretation, and it would be fun to see how people from warmer climes could pose their dogs next to a plastic snowman with a palm tree in the background.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Miikkas mom said:


> ...
> *Frankly, I thought this month’s theme was really limiting. How many people have a “hot car" – let alone a picture of one with their GSD in/next to it? I have 2005 Pathfinder. I like it but I don't consider it a hot car (I'm sure Bing, Google, and You tube dont either). However, it’s the only car I have so I could not participate in this month’s contest. *
> *... *


:rofl: Ditto! I live in Florida so in the summer any car is a "Hot Car" but I couldn't get the Hooligans to cooperate to be "Cool Dogs" next to my old Windstar van! 

While I can't argue about the subject of this month's contest, I find it extremely dissappointing that the person who selected it has been so negative about some of the pictures submitted. It kind of spoils the fun of the contest and seeing all the different interpertations of "Hot Cars" and "Cool Dogs"!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

zzmac said:


> Everyone relax! My dog was disappointed in losing last month but I explained to her that the theme had to do with Hollywood and although she had a nice picture it really had nothing to do with Hollywood. When she saw this month's theme she said "Dad, you've got a cool car, can we take a picture of me beside it. I'm a cool dog, so maybe we just might have a chance to win this month!"
> 
> So she's asking for your vote and she wants everyone to know that if she's lucky enough to win that she's going to pick "Rusted Out, Abandoned Old Trucks In The Desert and Cool Dogs" as next month's theme.


Rod :thumbup::thumbup:

Wow, you got that last months theme had to do with *Hollywood!!*
The *"independent thinkers" *Voted for an Awesome photo of waterfalls!!
What that had to do with *Hollywood, *I will never know!!!
Any more than a "Rusted Out, Abandoned Old Trucks In The Desert" has to do with Hot cars.
I really hope you win, I'm voting for you.

Vinnie

Now I can see clearly why our Breed is in so much trouble!!!
With your *"independent thinkers"* interpreting what the words mean.:help:

*I have pulled my photo from the Contest!!*


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Oh, get a grip - why don't you grow up and take your beef with JakeR to PMs if you want to continue your childish temper tantrum!

FWIW - the theme for last month, July, was YOU OUGHT TO BE IN PICTURES ... which asked that people submit their favorite pictures of their dogs! Nothing was ever mentioned about movies, Hollywood, or anything else ... all it asked for was a favorite picture. While some people may have interpertered the subject to mean it had to do with Hollywood, most people submitted their favorite pictures including the one that was taken by a waterfalls!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

How many people here actually have show cars? :thinking: If the theme was truly intended to be that literal then it seems that the intent would have to have been to limit the entries to barely a handful. Surely nobody would try and increase their chances of winning by having hardly any other pictures to compete against. I mean, REALLY?!?!?! 

I've only won a couple of times on various boards and I always tried to select a theme for the following month that would be as inclusive as possible, either by interpreting the theme literally or creatively.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

One person's "treasure" is another person's junk. 

Zeba, I would like to request that you expand your theme to include rusted out trucks near the beach/ocean. That is where Jake's picture, which is great, was taken.

Power to *"independent thinkers." *Heaven knows we need the variety.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> How many people here actually have show cars? :thinking: If the theme was truly intended to be that literal then it seems that the intent would have to have been to limit the entries to barely a handful. Surely nobody would try and increase their chances of winning by having hardly any other pictures to compete against. I mean, REALLY?!?!?!
> 
> I've only won a couple of times on various boards and I always tried to select a theme for the following month that would be as inclusive as possible, either by interpreting the theme literally or creatively.


Well said! :thumbup:


----------



## zzmac (Jul 19, 2010)

Kayla's Dad said:


> One person's "treasure" is another person's junk.
> 
> Zeba, I would like to request that you expand your theme to include rusted out trucks near the beach/ocean. That is where Jake's picture, which is great, was taken.
> 
> Power to *"independent thinkers." *Heaven knows we need the variety.


LOL! 

By the way, it's not a show car for those that have mentioned. I drive it all the time, even to get groceries.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Deejays_Owner said:


> Funny a bing, Google & YouTube search thinks *Hot Cars* are *Show Cars!!!*
> 
> Hot Cars - Bing
> 
> ...


I'm sorry that people didn't Google before they picked their photos.

Picking a theme that *severely* limits those able to entry the contest is a bit cheeky (IMPO).


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Deejays_Owner said:


> Now I can see clearly why our Breed is in so much trouble!!!
> With your *"independent thinkers"* interpreting what the words mean.:help:
> 
> *I have pulled my photo from the Contest!!*


Oh for DOGS sake! It's just a freakin' photo contest, not the end of the world.

Jeesh.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Deejays_Owner said:


> Vinnie
> 
> Now I can see clearly why our Breed is in so much trouble!!!
> With your *"independent thinkers"* interpreting what the words mean.:help:
> ...


:rofl: Are you really serious with this?

Oh well, good thing I don't breed dogs then, huh?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I had a look. What a great bunch of photos submitted! 

Uhoh. I have to admit there is nothing more interesting to me than when someone takes a "straight" theme and puts a twist on it. That is the creativity I look for every time in such things. 

Anyway, a lot of great shots and the truck on the beach photo is wonderful. I would be entering that in some "real" photo contests.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Dang, I was going to enter a photo of Sigurd and our Porsche.  I didn't realise the contest ended before the month did! haha


----------



## JakeR (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi,

Sorry for any drama here. I obviously didn't mean to cause any troubles with the truck picture, just wanted to share a picture of Jake, and this picture was the closest that we had to this month's theme.

My daughter and I really enjoy looking at all of the GSD photos, both here and in the photos forum. Thank you everyone for taking the time to post your pictures. Some great looking dogs!

Thanks,

John


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

John - the drama was not of YOUR making so there's nothing for you to be sorry about.


----------



## MariD (May 12, 2010)

"Hot cars" is really a subjective term. I live with a motor head, we have 2 show cars and still, what's hot is different for everybody. 

My picture is with my dog (who is cool) in a 65 GTO (it's hot) but it's not everyone's cup of tea obviously since I'm the only one who has voted for my picture (and that's to appease my husband's sad heart that people didn't vote for his car or his dog - LOL). I didn't show the car or the dog well in the photo but I submitted it for fun.

It's just a photo contest - nothing to get anyone's panties in a wad over. Seriously? Drama over a dog photo contest? There are a billion worse things in the world these days to get this upset over.

Now come on, have fun and look at those cool dogs - at least we can agree on that


----------

